# Ice cream scoops



## bevreview steve (Jan 11, 2000)

I used to work in a scoop shop in high school... we had the best ice cream scoops there. Looking for one for home use now... Where can I find the best here? I know I've seen Baskin Robbins-branded scoops somewhere.

Thanks.


----------

